# USB ports charging



## Mara Alis (Oct 18, 2020)

I have noticed ever since I got my (used) 2016 Nissan Versa that the USB ports seem to produce little or no charging to my phones. For my work iphone it pretty much does nothing even though it is attached and says it's charging and I have to be careful not to allow it to drain too much while I'm on the road. Anybody else having these issues or is it a sign of possible electrical problems? I know that it is definitely connecting with my personal iphone as it plays my music......🤔


----------



## stepburns (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey Mara, have you tried other devices or phones charging it? Does it also not charge or charged very slow? It could be that the car battery is low. I don't think its electrical problem because it can connect to your phone. Try checking the battery of your car if it needs replacement, another option is to get a power inverter for your Versa .


----------

